# Bullnose Corner bead question



## ryan5068 (Apr 28, 2010)

Here is a picture of the bulkhead corner in question. It is a true 45 degree angle. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

You can run one edge long, and (carefully and slowly cutting) use a miter saw to cut an abutting piece at 22.5 degrees. Slide it into the side of the previously installed long edge like a cope cut.


----------



## ryan5068 (Apr 28, 2010)

okay I could probably handle that but do they make a 45 degree piece like they do with the 90 degree angle?


----------



## Axecutioner-B (May 18, 2010)

They probably do but I have never seen one. Willie is right, just take your time with your cuts & you will be fine. For both plastic & metal bullnose i use tin snips to make my cuts, they are rarely perfect .. BUT .. they are always close enough that a good drywall finisher will make them look beautiful (even me) :thumbup:


----------



## ryan5068 (Apr 28, 2010)

Okay thanks I will do it that way. Now another question how do you attach the vinyl bead. Do you use staples a specific staple to attach them to the sheetrock. Do they make a stainless steel staple so they wont rust. I have seen the just plain metal staples rust. Thanks


----------



## Axecutioner-B (May 18, 2010)

Metal staples shouldn't rust under the drywall mud. For vinyl bead we staple them with a pnuematic stapler with 1" or 1 1/4" staples. You can use a spray adhesive but for long straight runs like you have i don't think that would be necessary. The spray adhesive does work good tho & with your concern about rusty staples maybe spray adhesive would be the good alternative. If i were doing the work in your picture i would be using metal bullnose with staples, but thats just me.


----------



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

yes they make that transitional piece , are you using the wide bullknose or the thin one ? i prefer the wide one ... go to a drywall supply house and they can get you set up.


----------



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

*one more*

hers a wide bullnose i did with a glass block wall.


----------



## JoeLena (Nov 30, 2010)

Is it like this one? Look at the bottom of the page here and see if it looks right. I haven't used one like it yet, but have a similar need soon. http://trim-tex.com/products/34bullnose.php


----------



## MnDrywallRanger (Mar 12, 2011)

ryan5068 said:


> Hey guys a quick question I have created a bulkhead all the way around my basement ceiling and I am going to use the rounded corner bead on the bulkhead. However in the corner of the bulkhead I made a 45 degree angles instead a traditional 90 degree corner. Is there a 45 degree plastic transition piece. I would essentially need two for each corner. Hopefully this will help especially if you have google sketch up


Yes there are fittings for both vinyl and metal bullnose. Make sure you match the right size to the bead you buy. Basic bullnose comes in 5/8" round for a slighly tighter roundness or a 3/4" for a slightly wider roundness.

Tip...when sheetrocking make sure you hold the sheetrock flush to the wood on both sides of the corner or the bead won't properly fit.

I personally use vinyl bullnose because it's easier to use a miter saw and cut the inside corners instead of aligning fittings. Outside corners you have to use the fittings. 

Note...when inside corners are mitered a small bead of caulk around the joint just before texturing (or painting) works nice.

To cut with a miter saw I made a block of wood to place the bead on to help. 

To apply the vinyl bead I simply use a duo-fast hand stapler to put them on and then mesh tape along the entire edge to prevent cracking.


----------



## SuperHans (Feb 11, 2011)

oldrivers said:


> hers a wide bullnose i did with a glass block wall.



Nice work. How did you go about applying that brick pattern? Is it just etched into a skim coat?


----------

